# Evening Grouse



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My brother and I went chicken hunting after supper.



















blah, blah, blah


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautimus!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome! Whered ya go?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Shhweet! You didn't take your dog :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Shhweet! You didn't take your dog :mrgreen:


No dog, thank you.

Ok, I suppose next you'll ask me what choke I used? :mrgreen:

Come see me.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice goob! Dig you guys get a chance to use them guns, or did you just herd them chickens into the fence? ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Nice goob! Dig you guys get a chance to use them guns, or did you just herd them chickens into the fence? ;-)


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Reminds me of when a train scares the deer into the fence line... I should leave the gun at home and chase birds into fences!  Awesome work!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

awesome....


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats it looks like you had a great day goob. 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. Those are some nice burds! Glad you got to go out and hunt for a change!


----------

